# Looking To Form Band



## DJ_Blackrain

I'm a 29 YO Male Guitarist Looking To Form A Band....Seeking Drummer, Guitar, Bass, Female Vocals & Maybe Second Guitarist For Now. I'm Into Late 80's Rock, 90's & 2000's. Rock, Alternative & Metal. If Intrested Please Send Me A PM Or Just Post A Message.

This Is Just For Fun Now......As Well Any Guitarist With A Spare Amp & Willing To Part With It, Please Let Me Know.

I Have An Ibanez Guitar, Digitech GNX-3 Processor & Shure Mic....I'm In Search Of A Amp.

PLEASE HELP WITH THE AMP.

Blackrain


----------



## Nanny Pam

Too bad I'm so old!  I used to do vocals for a 50's & 60's  (and some country) band called FLASHBACK.
Those were the daze.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Too bad I'm so old!  I used to do vocals for a 50's & 60's  (and some country) band called FLASHBACK.
> Those were the daze.



It's All Good.....You're Only As Old As Ya Feel   

Blackrain


----------



## Nanny Pam

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> It's All Good.....You're Only As Old As Ya Feel
> 
> Blackrain




Then I'm 24 again!!!


----------



## Magnum

I play guitar, I too have an Ibanez. I also have been teaching myself to play the banjo. I just don't have time anymore. People always wanted me to get a band going but I have never had time. Good luck, wish I could help ya out


----------



## BuddyLee

If I knew how to play my Fender Strat I'd join.  Still trying to learn...


----------



## CMC122

PM Nickel, she want's to do vocals in a band


----------



## BuddyLee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> PM Nickel, she want's to do vocals in a band


:swoon:  I better learn quick.


----------



## ylexot

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> :swoon:  I better learn quick.


  I'll have to get back into learning bass


----------



## Nickel

ylexot said:
			
		

> I'll have to get back into learning bass


 If you promise to do a remake of "Walk Like an Egyptian" I'm on your team


----------



## HollowSoul

Dayum....shoulda said something sooner....Just sold my crate full stack
 But current gear includes...Epiphone SG, Crate MX120R combo, and Digitech GNX4
 current playing style is drop-d 1/2 step down
 artist im influenced by now include..but are not limited to...
 godsmack
 staind
 saliva
 nickleback
 puddle of mud
 hoobastank
 linkin park
 seether
 static-x
 disturbed
 three doors down
 crossfade
 papa roach
 evanesence
 shinedown
 adema
 ........i'f you get an amp lemme know, i'll jam
 you could also check the pawn shops up in DC....my Crate Combo new listed at 499.........i got it for 75.....good luck


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

Nickel said:
			
		

> If you promise to do a remake of "Walk Like an Egyptian" I'm on your team



Deal    I'm into the whole Linkin Park Sound, ETc as well......but i wanna get a band sound like Evanesence/Linkin Park Mix 

Blackrain


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> Dayum....shoulda said something sooner....Just sold my crate full stack
> But current gear includes...Epiphone SG, Crate MX120R combo, and Digitech GNX4
> current playing style is drop-d 1/2 step down
> artist im influenced by now include..but are not limited to...
> godsmack
> staind
> saliva
> nickleback
> puddle of mud
> hoobastank
> linkin park
> seether
> static-x
> disturbed
> three doors down
> crossfade
> papa roach
> evanesence
> shinedown
> adema
> ........i'f you get an amp lemme know, i'll jam
> you could also check the pawn shops up in DC....my Crate Combo new listed at 499.........i got it for 75.....good luck



Yea get up with me sometime on here   

Blackrain


----------



## Magnum

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Deal    I'm into the whole Linkin Park Sound, ETc as well......but i wanna get a band sound like Evanesence/Linkin Park Mix
> 
> Blackrain



ETC Kicks ###


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

Ok all of those intrested PM me, i've been playing since i was 18, but had to put it down for a long while, due to major wrist problems.....but now i've picked it up again. I'm just looking to make friends & have fun at the same time. :guitar: 

I'm one that is willing to learn as well teach a bit of what i know......so all in PM me :guitar:

Blackrain


----------



## watercolor

I wanna come to the jam sessions.


----------



## gumbo

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> I'm a 29 YO Male Guitarist Looking To Form A Band....Seeking Drummer, Guitar, Bass, Female Vocals & Maybe Second Guitarist For Now. I'm Into Late 80's Rock, 90's & 2000's. Rock, Alternative & Metal. If Intrested Please Send Me A PM Or Just Post A Message.
> 
> This Is Just For Fun Now......As Well Any Guitarist With A Spare Amp & Willing To Part With It, Please Let Me Know.
> 
> I Have An Ibanez Guitar, Digitech GNX-3 Processor & Shure Mic....I'm In Search Of A Amp.
> 
> PLEASE HELP WITH THE AMP.
> 
> Blackrain


Atomic Music  in Collage park ..Call information for #
They sell nothing but used gear.
The last time I was there they had about 200 used amps and about 800 guitairs.  Cool a$$ place and great deals.
They pay good for used stuff too.

I sold all my gear to them.

I still have a decent PA. 

I still play drums. Depending on  location of jam site ?


----------



## HollowSoul

gumbo said:
			
		

> Atomic Music  in Collage park ..Call information for #
> They sell nothing but used gear.
> The last time I was there they had about 200 used amps and about 800 guitairs.  Cool a$$ place and great deals.
> They pay good for used stuff too.
> 
> I sold all my gear to them.
> 
> I still have a decent PA.
> 
> I still play drums. Depending on  location of jam site ?


yeah..your sis told me u play......p.s.  its a shame to hear about your guitar rag


----------



## ylexot

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> ......but i wanna get a band sound like Evanesence/Linkin Park Mix


Well, I'm definitely not good enough for a band, but if that's the sound you're going for, I'd like to come to a show (or practice).


----------



## HollowSoul

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Ok all of those intrested PM me, i've been playing since i was 18, but had to put it down for a long while, due to major wrist problems.....but now i've picked it up again. I'm just looking to make friends & have fun at the same time. :guitar:
> 
> I'm one that is willing to learn as well teach a bit of what i know......so all in PM me :guitar:
> 
> Blackrain


where are ya located


----------



## BuddyLee

ylexot said:
			
		

> Well, I'm definitely not good enough for a band, but if that's the sound you're going for, I'd like to come to a show (or practice).


----------



## Ken King

Forget the instruments - do an "air band".  That way you can gather up your followers here on SOMD and they could be called the "air heads".


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> where are ya located



Calvert County Area Hollowsoul, "Prince Frederick"


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Feeling very much like a groupie right now....
Ahh the good ol' days 

I have always followed bands around, I love music. I love the process and watching different people come together to create something fluid.

But seriously, You already have a list of folks willing to come out and watch you screw around...That sounds fun.


Likes the symphony, anyone else?????


----------



## HollowSoul

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Calvert County Area Hollowsoul, "Prince Frederick"


thats a lil far from me to jam


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

I have known a very good metal guitarist for a long time, I think he even went on a European tour with Pessimist a few years ago. He lives near by(lpcity) He is very good. He is gettting a band together and if anyone is interested I will go look him up. Even if it's just to hear them. I also know a guy in Arsenic if anyone one wants to go with me to see them.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> thats a lil far from me to jam



Where Abouts Are You Soul?????? :guitar:

Blackrain


----------



## HollowSoul

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Where Abouts Are You Soul?????? :guitar:
> 
> Blackrain


i'm on the base here at pax


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> i'm on the base here at pax



Dude i'm always over in St. Marys Visting Summer & Jesse   

Blackrain


----------



## HollowSoul

well i guess we'll have to figure something out


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

ROCK ON  :guitar: 

Blackrain


----------



## watercolor

Ya'll can always come over to our place and do it.. we just will move some things around and it will work


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

watercolor said:
			
		

> Ya'll can always come over to our place and do it.. we just will move some things around and it will work



Rock On Sum Sum.....You Guys Gonna Be Around Tonight :guitar:

Blackrain


----------



## HollowSoul

watercolor said:
			
		

> Ya'll can always come over to our place and do it.. we just will move some things around and it will work


i'm up for that......but DJ doesnt have an amp


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> i'm up for that......but DJ doesnt have an amp



I Know      "SIGH"

Blackrain


----------



## watercolor

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Rock On Sum Sum.....You Guys Gonna Be Around Tonight :guitar:
> 
> Blackrain




Yeah around 8:30!you should come by. The girls are gonna be there. And you can see how big they have gotten! you will freak! LMAO


----------



## Kyle

I can play jewsharp and armpit.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

I'll be in your bad.  I have me some bad azz Tina Turner legs.  I can't sing or play an instrument - except the organ -, but I CAN dance.  I used to be one of the dancers for James Brown.  Perhaps you've seen me on stage before.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

Sorry for not coming over lastnight Sum Sum......Stuff Came Up :guitar:


----------



## watercolor

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Sorry for not coming over lastnight Sum Sum......Stuff Came Up :guitar:



That is fine!  No worries


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

watercolor said:
			
		

> That is fine!  No worries



I'll see what i can do this weekend  

Blackrain


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

ummmm hmmmmm RIght you better not be doing nothing bad J/k LOL BABBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> ummmm hmmmmm RIght you better not be doing nothing bad J/k LOL BABBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Hi Baby  Everyone Meet My Soon To Be Wife DJ Sex Kitten  Baby


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

hey every one  of course hello my lover


----------



## kwillia

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> My Soon To Be Wife


Dude... why ya buying the cow when you are getting the milk for free...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dude... why ya buying the cow when you are getting the milk for free...


:snort:


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> .Seeking Drummer.Female Vocals


 I thought we had desided on this already..........


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> I thought we had desided on this already..........


There is his side and there is your side... what's to deside about...:shrug:


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

kwillia said:
			
		

> Dude... why ya buying the cow when you are getting the milk for free...


excuse me


----------



## Sharon

Relatives of Jack?  :drunk:  :drunk:  :drunk:


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

umm yeah there is no side's to this me and my man talked about this on the phone and not that it's any of your conseren but it was said if there is any femail singing for the band it would be me


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> umm yeah there is no side's to this me and my man talked about this on the phone and not that it's any of your conseren but it was said if there is any femail singing for the band it would be me


But wouldn't you have to be able to read lyrics...


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

I can read just fine thanks


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> I can read just fine thanks


Cool. Can you sing? What celebrity do you most resemble...:shrug:


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

well i am not to bad..but i probly could be better if i got a lil voice training... cerlebrity I really don't think i look like any one really. but thats just me.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

But I love the singer for evenences i don't think i spelled that right but what ever..... she really pretty.


----------



## cattitude

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> umm yeah there is no side's to this me and my man talked about this on the phone and not that it's any of your conseren but it was said if there is any femail singing for the band it would be me


Nobody is this..uh...challenged...


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> well i am not to bad..but i probly could be better if i got a lil voice training... cerlebrity I really don't think i look like any one really. but thats just me.


Well then, your beau said he's looking for a drummer too... so I'm thinking if he picks a really pretty drummer that bangs on the drums really loud and hard you should be okay...:shrug:


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

i am glade you find you self so funny..... but any way i am not prefect when it comes to spelling .if  you got a problem with that then that is to bad


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well then, your beau said he's looking for a drummer too... so I'm thinking if he picks a really pretty drummer that bangs on the drums really loud and hard you should be okay...:shrug:




it not about the drummer he wants a male dummer.... i was talking about the singer i just quoted to much of what he said sorry my mistake.


----------



## HollowSoul

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> But I love the singer for evenences i don't think i spelled that right but what ever..... she really pretty.


Amy Lee-Evanesence


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

yeah she hot I am big fan of nirvana there a lot of bands i could name but that might take all day lol


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> yeah she hot I am big fan of nirvana there a lot of bands i could name but that might take all day lol


Yeah, and it would take even longer for us to figure out which bands you were trying to spell...


----------



## HollowSoul

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> yeah she hot I am big fan of nirvana there a lot of bands i could name but that might take all day lol


never was a nirvana fan....and to be quite honest....the whole "grunge" era was a joke


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

hey hey now I know most of the spelling of the bands i like but there a cupple that i might have a problem with but the spelling would come close to what it was.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> never was a nirvana fan....and to be quite honest....the whole "grunge" era was a joke




I love Nirvana alot but every one has there own taste right... I was and still am into alot of mess up music lol


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> Nobody is this..uh...challenged...


Head Start was unchallenging.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

any way..


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, and it would take even longer for us to figure out which bands you were trying to spell...


Can you imagine someone trying to read her lyrics?  It would be kinda like the confusion with the words in that song Blinded By the Light...


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

that's why there are thing like spell check on computers. I do have one. I use microsoft word to write any thing that I write out. so people can understand it. I am not prefect but at least I admit that am not good at spelling.


----------



## RoseRed

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> that's why there are thing like spell check on computers. I do have one. I use microsoft word to write any thing that I write out. so people can understand it. I am not prefect but at least I admit that am not good at spelling.


You forgot to use it again.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

I don't think i need to use for this place... I don't have to use it on here if I don't want to.


----------



## HollowSoul

anywhoo......blackrain, lemme know when you get an amp


----------



## Steve

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, and it would take even longer for us to figure out which bands you were trying to spell...



  No comment.


----------



## Bogart

gumbo said:
			
		

> Atomic Music in Collage park ..Call information for #


That's up there by Decoupage, right?


----------



## Bogart

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> the whole "nu metal" era was a joke


ficksed


----------



## PrepH4U

Bogart said:
			
		

> That's up there by Decoupage, right?


----------



## mainman

lol


----------



## RoseRed

mainman said:
			
		

> lol


----------



## ylexot

gumbo said:
			
		

> Yea sure ,next to Crayola-ville.
> 
> Unless you are referring to the Starlight Lounge. AKA, Pasty Town
> If that being the case. Yes its across the street.


Starlight closed back in '93 or '94 (I was at CP at the time).  It didn't open back up, did it?


----------



## gumbo

gumbo said:
			
		

> Yea sure ,next to Crayola-ville.
> 
> Unless you are referring to the Starlight Lounge. AKA, Pasty Town
> If that being the case. Yes its across the street.




Durda brain cramp.... Oop's Collage ...Decoupage !

Got it now!   Damn I am slow!
I was driving to Waldorf and it hit me... Good one Bogart.


----------



## gumbo

ylexot said:
			
		

> Starlight closed back in '93 or '94 (I was at CP at the time).  It didn't open back up, did it?



            Nope......      It's still closed


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> anywhoo......blackrain, lemme know when you get an amp



Alright Man


----------



## fishn guy

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> I'm a 29 YO Male Guitarist Looking To Form A Band....Seeking Drummer, Guitar, Bass, Female Vocals & Maybe Second Guitarist For Now. I'm Into Late 80's Rock, 90's & 2000's. Rock, Alternative & Metal. If Intrested Please Send Me A PM Or Just Post A Message.
> 
> This Is Just For Fun Now......As Well Any Guitarist With A Spare Amp & Willing To Part With It, Please Let Me Know.
> 
> I Have An Ibanez Guitar, Digitech GNX-3 Processor & Shure Mic....I'm In Search Of A Amp.
> 
> PLEASE HELP WITH THE AMP.
> 
> Blackrain


Dont know exactly how far away Prince frederick is but Im always lookin to jam,
I play a Jackson Rhodes that Ive customized for me and a Kelley through a Marshall and a Johnson EQ Distortion pedal. That is my main rig. I DO NOT DOWN TUNE MY GUITAR!.
Dont even ask me. I have the talent to actually play.
Influenced by Megadeth Slayer Testament ETC. no glam IE motley poo or gnr. and No metallica because its boring.


----------



## gumbo

fishn guy said:
			
		

> Dont know exactly how far away Prince frederick is but Im always lookin to jam,
> I play a Jackson Rhodes that Ive customized for me and a Kelley through a Marshall and a Johnson EQ Distortion pedal. That is my main rig. I DO NOT DOWN TUNE MY GUITAR!.
> Dont even ask me. I have the talent to actually play.
> Influenced by Megadeth Slayer Testament ETC. no glam IE motley poo or gnr. and No metallica because its boring.



I see you noticed the drop D thing too.  

FG This guy don't have a amp.

If you wanna jam, Let me know. 

I play drums and got a PA...Studio..too

Just looking to kill some time untell race season.


----------



## HollowSoul

gumbo said:
			
		

> I see you noticed the drop D thing too.
> 
> FG This guy don't have a amp.
> 
> If you wanna jam, Let me know.
> 
> I play drums and got a PA...Studio..too
> 
> Just looking to kill some time untell race season.


i'm game


----------



## gumbo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> i'm game


Tell my sis to give you my number.But not over the PM


----------



## HollowSoul

gumbo said:
			
		

> Tell my sis to give you my number.But not over the PM


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

well it don't matter anyway if you get anyone to join your moving here. BTW hello blackrain (kiss kiss) on my way home from doctors


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> ...on my way home from doctors


Did the rat bite your baby...


----------



## watercolor

She has been going to the doctors alot lately. I dont know what the hell is wrong with her. It doesnt make sense for her to go this much. And of course, I am not impressed at all with BR going back to canada- because he has so much more opportunity down here. but ah well.. not up to me


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

For anyone information it was his choice to come back not mine I just paid for the ticket. yes I been to the doctor's alot why I am not going to go into that. but me and the baby are fine. and No the rat didn't bite the baby. the baby is still in my stomic.


----------



## Sharon

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> the baby is still in my stomic.


Did you bite the baby?


----------



## Jared

Sharon said:
			
		

> Did you bite the baby?




Must be hungry like me.  I'm always hungry.


----------



## mainman

Sharon said:
			
		

> Did you bite the baby?


----------



## crabcake

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> the baby is still in my stomic.


 deja who


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

Sharon said:
			
		

> Did you bite the baby?


 can you read I said that the baby is still in my tummy How can I bite the baby ? DUHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HollowSoul




----------



## PrepH4U

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> For anyone information it was his choice to come back not mine I just paid for the ticket. yes I been to the doctor's alot why I am not going to go into that. but me and the baby are fine. and No the rat didn't bite the baby. *the baby is still in my stomic*.



Actually you said the baby is still in my stomic.  
How were we to know you meant your tummy and not a foreign word that could have meant some holding pen that you had built or something.


----------



## Jameo

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Actually you said the baby is still in my stomic.
> How were we to know you meant your tummy and not a foreign word that could have meant some holding pen that you had built or something.



TFF!!!


----------



## gumbo

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Actually you said the baby is still in my stomic.
> How were we to know you meant your tummy and not a foreign word that could have meant some holding pen that you had built or something.


  


:tearsrolling:


----------

